# Bl**dy h*ll!



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2013)

Just noticed this: Most users ever online was 9,581, 03-29-2013 at 01:20 PM.

Just a curious question here, with the sh*tload of spammers and spambots or what they're called, that's been banned, are those something can be cleaned out of our system, membercount, or is that something that has to be done manually, one by one?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2013)

Deleting of all banned accounts would require some changings and corrections to the forum index. Taking the database issue and the lack of accessing to the CP, it would be too risky to make that. Just we could cause the system crash. Anyway Mods keep eyes on it as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for the answer my friend, as I said, just curious....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2013)

My pleasure , Pal.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow, thats a change. For years it was Feb 28, 2008.......


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 1, 2013)

Out of all those, how many were Texans and how many were Aussies?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2013)

About 50/50 the rumours has it....and one based in Macclesfield.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 1, 2013)

You rang ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2013)

Said with the dark voice of Lurch.....


----------

